# Mug gamefowl



## MikeA_15

Here's the link:
http://www.coalminermugs.com/breeds/mug/mug.html


----------



## seminole wind

No pic.......


----------



## Nm156

. . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## MikeA_15

I linked the page, so hopefully people can observe them.


----------



## Nm156

Some pricey chickens


----------



## seminole wind

They are beautiful. So they have a history of cockfighting?


----------



## Nm156

Bad thing is probably 75% of them are being bought for that purpose.

DISCLAIMER: In no way I'm making any claims or accusations just my thought.


----------



## MikeA_15

There is a long history of cockfighting with game fowl. Today it is still going on despite the banning of cockfighting, it is just an underground operation run by very sick people in my opinion. There is also a great popularity in the show circuit of chickens. I have always been fond of game fowl, but have not had them since my family had a gamecock and a few hens when I was a child. If I remember correctly, it was an Old English brown breasted red. He was a beauty of a bird and not aggressive to people.


----------



## MikeA_15

Nm156 said:


> Bad thing is probably 75% of them are being bought for that purpose.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: In no way I'm making any claims or accusations just my thought.


Hopefully that percentage estimate is much lower. It is a shame to use such beautiful birds for that purpose.


----------



## Nm156

I could make a killing selling roosters in Detroit(not that i ever would).


----------



## Nm156

I could easily get a Fifty for this roo.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Stunning birds. I heard game cocks are super friendly towards people. I will never know - they're illegal here in MA...


----------



## seminole wind

Nm156 said:


> I could make a killing selling roosters in Detroit(not that i ever would).


There's probably a good market for games in Detroit. And Pits. Actually crime has gone down there because no one lives in the city anymore. It's probably a ghost town.


----------



## Nm156

Detroit still has about 700,000 people.The crime is still there,they just realized that there's more to steal in the burbs.
I had my gutters stolen 3 times.


----------



## chickenqueen

Your gutters were stolen 3x's?!?!What is wrong with people anymore?!?! One family on my road raises fighting cocks.At least I think that's what it is.There's about 50 roos,each attached to it's own blue barrel.Cock fighting is real big around here.About 2 am a couple mornings ago,I was awaken by the peacocks down the road(next to the roos)started hollering.Before I made it to the door,I heard the roos start hollering,then screaming.It was awful to listen to.I grabbed the Mossberg and ran out when I heard yelling and shooting.The chicken screams stopped and from what I heard they missed whatever was attacking the roosters.Really surprised it hasn't happened before...


----------



## MikeA_15

Nm156 said:


> Detroit still has about 700,000 people.The crime is still there,they just realized that there's more to steal in the burbs.
> I had my gutters stolen 3 times.


The parasites prey on more affluent/working class neighborhoods here too. This dummy tried stealing from me once while I was resting and my dog ripped his leg up good as he tried to scale a retaining wall. All I knew is it was a threat and I was full of fury. I tackled him, whacked him around for a bit, and made a believer out of him. Amateur is lucky he lived. A good dog is valuable. Problem is if my dog were to be hurt, I would likely be in jail too.


----------



## MikeA_15

chickenqueen said:


> Your gutters were stolen 3x's?!?!What is wrong with people anymore?!?! One family on my road raises fighting cocks.At least I think that's what it is.There's about 50 roos,each attached to it's own blue barrel.Cock fighting is real big around here.About 2 am a couple mornings ago,I was awaken by the peacocks down the road(next to the roos)started hollering.Before I made it to the door,I heard the roos start hollering,then screaming.It was awful to listen to.I grabbed the Mossberg and ran out when I heard yelling and shooting.The chicken screams stopped and from what I heard they missed whatever was attacking the roosters.Really surprised it hasn't happened before...


Raising birds does not have to entail tie cords on roosters and barrels. These dummies do it because they are too cheap to build breed pens. Some traditions are stupid. Cockfighting, in all states, is outlawed for good reason. And I don't believe punishment fits the crime in most cases, otherwise it wouldn't continue.


----------



## seminole wind

I found a good alarm I haven't used yet. It picks up movement and sends the alarm to a thing that you can keep at your bedside and adjust the loudness. I think I paid $30.00 for mine. The other is a baby monitor which transmits noise. You can also get them with a camera. 

I should get my shotgun out and dust it off.


----------



## MikeA_15

seminolewind said:


> I found a good alarm I haven't used yet. It picks up movement and sends the alarm to a thing that you can keep at your bedside and adjust the loudness. I think I paid $30.00 for mine. The other is a baby monitor which transmits noise. You can also get them with a camera.
> 
> I should get my shotgun out and dust it off.


Go Yosemite Sam on 'em!


----------



## Nm156

Michigan just passed a 15 year felony for anyone involved in or raising any animals for fighting.


----------



## seminole wind

Well that's a whole lot better than a slap on the wrist!


----------



## MikeA_15

Nm156 said:


> Michigan just passed a 15 year felony for anyone involved in or raising any animals for fighting.


That's the least they could do. There are many folks who are enthusiastic about game fowl who do promote the best breeding methods of chickens. They do care for them and show them. Part of this can be attributed to those who raised gamecocks for fighting before them, though I don't like giving credit to those who engaged in such cruelty as entertainment. To me it is sadistic, representative of mental illness, and I regard it as evil. They did want vigor and health to overcome the odds, and we see that vigor in game fowl to this day.

I've seen this focused attention to genetics with herding breeds of dogs who were actually bred to work. Attention must be paid to health and longevity if one is going to be responsible for the progeny of living things. I believe it is the antithesis to this when it is done without regard to the quality of life for that progeny. Every Australian Cattle Dog I ever had slept in my house with me as a part of the family, not some dog left out in a barn somewhere who gets tossed some low quality food once a day. I remember each one that has passed on can still be sad they are gone. When it comes to animals we eat, the least we can do is provide a healthy and natural environment before the day comes. And even that day should be met mercifully and with appreciation for what that animal provides. That is how I see it.


----------



## chickenqueen

I don't believe in torturing animals for a little entertainment and sure don't believe in cock fighting.I talked to a kid who lives where the roosters are.He confirmed my 16 yr suspicion that they fighting cocks or as he put it-game fowl.They don't do it on this street but somewhere close.I want to turn them in but am afraid.I live in Brown Co. where 8 members of a family were murdered who were probably involved with the people on my street,all into cock fighting and growing dope.They must make good $ because none of them have a job nor did the murdered people.Still no leads in the murders.I don't know how deep it goes and I'm minding my own business For now.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

I've always had a special fondness for 'fighting' breeds of animals. Game cocks look so beautiful to me and I had a pit bull a few years back who was taken as few day old puppy from someplace that was breeding fighters. It's sickening. She was the sweetest dog on the planet. As hard as it is to say I agree, people who breed fighting animals 'correctly' go for friendliness towards humans (for easier handling) as well as health and vigor. But it's still a terrible terrible thing. I don't trust or like people who willingly spread misery - whether it be fighting animals or playing mind games with other people for no apparent reason. There's something deeply wrong with these individuals and I want no part of it. If you want to go see the excitement of a fight fine, go to a boxing match with willing participants!


----------

